# Wahoo Run to Flower Gardens



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Planning an overnighter to the Flower Gardens with a Thursday morning departure and return Friday. Plan is to see if the Wahoo are hanging around yet and maybe get some nice grouper and tuna at the rigs. Have room for 2 anglers that can help with expenses. PM if interested.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Sorry but trip is cancelled due to work.


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

Dont you just hate that lol..............


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

how deep is it at the rigs near flower gardens?


----------

